
GPG Tools switches to subscription after update - Randgalt
I got an update notice for the Apple Mail integrated GPG tools. After the update you get a modal dialog in Apple Mail telling you that you now need a subscription to continue using the product. This was poorly planned and people are complaining.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gpgtools.tenderapp.com&#x2F;discussions&#x2F;feedback&#x2F;11880-support-plan
======
swingline-747
GPGTools tried this before. The backlash was substantial.

------
pwg
Bad title. Title should be "Apple Mail GPG Tools ..." because this concerns
Apple Mail's tools, not GPG itself.

~~~
swingline-747
It has nothing to do with Apple either. It's open-source extensions for doing
GPG in Apple Mail. They were FOSS and now trying to move to O$$.

